# psa...Phantoms Pre-order



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Phantom just opened their pre-orders for the season

Shop ? Phantom Splitboard Bindings


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You riding Phantoms Wrath? Keffler has put a lot of work into those. I've tried on some hardboots but so far they fit me like shit. That and I don't care what anyone says. Soft boots are way more fun on the down.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> You riding Phantoms Wrath? Keffler has put a lot of work into those. I've tried on some hardboots but so far they fit me like shit. That and I don't care what anyone says. Soft boots are way more fun on the down.


I'm trying them out...excited about the uphill and hoping for some great toeside leverage. Neni gave me the idea. I needed new boots but can't find small/women's boots that are really stiff enough...so took the plunge. Found some slightly used last years Phantoms and some nos women grilmund Atomic Backlands (last week had them fitted...like slipperas) at a very good discount. At this point going to keep the Sparks teslas and now looking for another splitboard ... frick'n rabbit hole. :facepalm3:


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Doesnt hurt to get a pair while they are made. I'm still waiting for softhard teletechsnowboard boots heh.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Rip154 said:


> Doesnt hurt to get a pair while they are made. I'm still waiting for softhard teletechsnowboard boots heh.


I've realized the backlands have some buckle, strap and tongue options for different ride flex setups. The heat fitting the grilamid shell and cuff were an eye opening experience. It was easy, fast and surprised by the before and after fitment (using my Ed Vissure Sole insoles). The bootfitter noted the backlands are really nice for folks with high insteps; the width and toes really don't matter because of the grilamid's ability to heat mould (at this point, no punches were necessary). Anyway the fitter has been a skiboot fitter for decades and realizes that skiers and boarder's hardboots need to be fit differently because of our heelside movement/leverage that skiers don't have. So anyway got a locked in heel pocket, room/comfort for the toes/bunions/insteps and other peddy oddities and some flex/stiff/loose options for the cuff. Srsly...these are fitting very close to my old worn in 32 focus boas. 

And now, I've been watching various tele instructional vids.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I think I'm leaning more towards standard splitboard bindings with highbacks for the way down, and get some Telemark Tech System - TTS - Telemark Ski Bindings for the way up. The "telemarket" is dropping, so maybe a teleboot company could do a coop with a snowboard boot company, and make an awesome boot.

I'm thinking a hardboot toe (TLT7 2018) paired with a wider telemark sole and a snowboard boot upper (XVe 2018). The spine needs AT boot walkmode with a lateral lock instead of heel lock for touring/telemarking, and still be compatible with a highback (dunno how that would be solved).

How are you modding the heellock for forward flex on Backlands?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Rip154 said:


> How are you modding the heellock for forward flex on Backlands?


Granted, haven't ridden yet, presuming ur talking about locking the spline/cuff of the boot. I think the forward flex (with the spline/cuff locked) will be enough by loosening the top buckle a notch or two or having the top buckle locked open, having the soft tongue in and/or just using the power strap if needed. It feels with the moulding, that my foot/heel is fairly locked in the pocket by use of the lower buckle that crosses the instep. Also, the plan is to leave in the soft tongue in place while both in tour and ride modes since most tours will be relatively short. The women's backlands comes with a soft tongue but you can order a medium and a stiff tongue. The soft tongue has the deep V shape split, it seems that it will offer the right amount of foreword flex. As for lateral flex; again, the grilamid cuff when loosened allows for some lateral flex. And along with the 2.5 degrees of canting in the plates, I anticipate riding will be doable. I am kind of coming from the opposite direction than most folks...being I want the support and leverage of a stiffer boot...and certainly cinching down the top buckle and power strap of the cuff will offer waay more than enough stiffness for riding. 

The shop guys, note there is a local legendary splitter used the first year's backland, (a grilamid version) and blew them out during the first season and then switched to the carbons which for him hold up better...(granted this guy does more vert in a season than I would in 15 seasons). Also apparently he does not mod them and feels they fit and do well without any mods. So I'm hoping for a similar experience...I'll report back after some riding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

*2018/19 update*

Today 9/30/18 Phantom just opened their Pre-order for the 2018/19 season....apparently shipping mid Nov....small order placed :smile:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I’m so intrigued by this, but I don’t really want to take the plunge as I just started splitting. Like you, I have small, wide feet and finding boots has been a pain. 

We were in Anchorage last spring and I went to a shop where a guy gave us the hard sell about custom fitting hard boots. My problem is that after decades of alpine and tele, I’m really enjoying the different feeling and I don’t want to step back in that direction. If I were doing any more serious snowboard mountaineering I would likely be all over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zak Smith (Jan 15, 2019)

I recently put a split together using the full Phantom kit, along with Scarpa F1 boots. It works very well. I ride in board-mode with the rear foot's boot unlocked; the front foot's boot locked but very loose around the shin.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Zak Smith said:


> I recently put a split together using the full Phantom kit, along with Scarpa F1 boots. It works very well. I ride in board-mode with the rear foot's boot unlocked; the front foot's boot locked but very loose around the shin.


I'll try this...still having ride issues with the Backlands...mostly packout, heel lift and abit too stiff. But in tour mode...frick'n bomber.


----------



## Zak Smith (Jan 15, 2019)

I had to size up from what the bootfitter originally recommended to keep my toes from being crushed (after thermo fitting) -- wide foot. I do not crank down my boots extremely hard, the feeling of "retention" in the hard boot is much better at a lower level of "tension" vs. soft boots, at least that's my impression. If I want a tighter fit I can always use thicker socks. A more robust or thicker thermo liner might also be a solution.


----------

